# Interview at LMDC



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

friends i have recieved interview call from lahore medical and dental college an hour ago#happy 
my interview is on 6 oct...now please tell me what they will ask...or what to do because its my first ever experience
please reply soon


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

wht was your aggregate


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

raza77 said:


> wht was your aggregate


70%


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

my aggregate is 78,but i didn't receive any call from them. today i called them and they said yes your name is on the list and your interview is on 7th oct.they also told me that all those students are selected who scored marks above 850 in fsc.one of my friend told me that they are asking for 1 lac rupees for reserving a seat,is that true?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> my aggregate is 78,but i didn't receive any call from them. today i called them and they said yes your name is on the list and your interview is on 7th oct.they also told me that all those students are selected who scored marks above 850 in fsc.one of my friend told me that they are asking for 1 lac rupees for reserving a seat,is that true?


what on the earth is this 850 above criteria...!!! #angry

they are supposed to consider 40% of fsc only... aggregates are meant for determining merit. #eek
& their is no logic in giving 1 lac to reserve seat !!!
i'm not going to waste a lac, before fmh etc. dislay their merit lists.#frown


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> what on the earth is this 850 above criteria...!!! #angry
> 
> they are supposed to consider 40% of fsc only... aggregates are meant for determining merit. #eek
> & their is no logic in giving 1 lac to reserve seat !!!
> i'm not going to waste a lac, before fmh etc. dislay their merit lists.#frown


yeah,i also didn't understand this 850 above criteria! and my friend told me that they gave her a call and told her that her name is in the bds list and if you want to clear the interview and reserve your seat pay 1 lac! 
anyways,what's your aggregate?


----------



## sarah zafar (Sep 6, 2011)

i want to ask wether the college matters for giving USMLE because i have heard that the college from which you have done your MBBS, they take it under consideration very much ? or it doesnt matter?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> yeah,i also didn't understand this 850 above criteria! and my friend told me that they gave her a call and told her that her name is in the bds list and if you want to clear the interview and reserve your seat pay 1 lac!
> anyways,what's your aggregate?


mine is very low .. 65 . . its just because of mcat #angry anyways my name is in bds list but i didnt get a call for 1 lac .. whats this double standard game ?? #frown


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> mine is very low .. 65 . . its just because of mcat #angry anyways my name is in bds list but i didnt get a call for 1 lac .. whats this double standard game ?? #frown


yeah#frown


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sarah zafar said:


> i want to ask wether the college matters for giving USMLE because i have heard that the college from which you have done your MBBS, they take it under consideration very much ? or it doesnt matter?


the college should be included in IMED list or Avicenna medical directory if you are willing to give USMLE/PLAB steps. :happy:


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> the college should be included in IMED list or Avicenna medical directory if you are willing to give USMLE/PLAB steps. :happy:


can you please tell which private colleges of lahore are included in IMED or avicenna medical directory?
thanks in advance #happy


----------



## sarah zafar (Sep 6, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> can you please tell which private colleges of lahore are included in IMED or avicenna medical directory?
> thanks in advance #happy


as well as karachi's ?


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

sehar sheikh said:


> can you please tell which private colleges of lahore are included in IMED or avicenna medical directory?
> thanks in advance #happy


Those would be...
CMH
FMH
rashid latif
university college of medicine and dentistry
LMDC


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Shalamar will soon be in it.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

raza77 said:


> Those would be...
> CMH
> FMH
> rashid latif
> ...


Thanks#happy


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

i recieved a call that your name is selected in mbbs list.my interview is on 7th.at the same the day i have my test at fmh #confused


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

And for Karachi

AKU
Ziauddin
Baqai
Hamdard


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> i recieved a call that your name is selected in mbbs list.my interview is on 7th.at the same the day i have my test at fmh #confused


interviews will be held very early in the morning . . #yes

do check your fmh test timing & ask lmdc for interview timing... if their is overlap then do request fmh or lmdc for change . :happy:


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> interviews will be held very early in the morning . . #yes
> 
> do check your fmh test timing & ask lmdc for interview timing... if their is overlap then do request fmh or lmdc for change . :happy:


yeah,interview timing is 7:30.whereas my test is at 12:30!


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

I got my interview letter for bds from lmdc today.
it says that I am short-listed.does anyone have any idea how many students are short-listed and how many are selected??


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> I got my interview letter for bds from lmdc today.
> it says that I am short-listed.does anyone have any idea how many students are short-listed and how many are selected??


Oh my goodness! atleast i found someone who may be joining lmdc for bds. #happy
dude! my name is on the list :happy: but i didnt get the letter yet .

their seats increases to 75 for bds this year . . probably 100 students are shortlisted.. i will be confirming this soon.

when is your interview? 10 oct?? & would you like to share your aggregate#confused


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

oh so it means there is some chance to get into lmdc!
my aggregate is 75.02%


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

and yeah my interview is on 10th too.what time is your interview?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> and yeah my interview is on 10th too.what time is your interview?


8:30 a.m... i got a call from lmdc today .


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

ohh cool my time is also 8 30!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa! are you willing to join bds only?/ not opting for mbbs??


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

those appeared for lmdc interview... please share your experience#confused

How'd it go for you??
what sort of questions were asked ??


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

anas90 said:


> those appeared for lmdc interview... please share your experience#confused
> 
> How'd it go for you??
> what sort of questions were asked ??


bro interview at lmdc is just a formality
first they had given me a short aptitude test of 10 questions then asked some que like why you want to be a doc. then what your father do? your mother? can they support you......and bass!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> bro interview at lmdc is just a formality
> first they had given me a short aptitude test of 10 questions then asked some que like why you want to be a doc. then what your father do? your mother? can they support you......and bass!


bro! guide me...
will lmdc do further shortlisting after interviews ??#confused
did they say anything about fee submission?? or 1 lac to reserve seat...??#angry


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

anas90 said:


> bro! guide me...
> will lmdc do further shortlisting after interviews ??#confused
> did they say anything about fee submission?? or 1 lac to reserve seat...??#angry


hey anas, how was your interview?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> hey anas, how was your interview?


bro! it went fine for me..:happy:
routine questions were asked.

the only surprising thing for me were merit lits;
almost 225 students had been short-listed for Bds interview & 650 for mbbs.

so merit is going to be tough there...#yes

how'd been your interview?#confused


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

anas90 said:


> bro! it went fine for me..:happy:
> routine questions were asked.
> 
> the only surprising thing for me were merit lits;
> ...


firstly, what's with bro?? 
and secondly mine was great but i cant say the same about the test they gave me.
my name was the first on the list of candidates for interview so should i assume that i will make it to the final selection?
and what was your roll no.?


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

any one knows when will lmdc display their final selected students' list?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> firstly, what's with bro??
> and secondly mine was great but i cant say the same about the test they gave me.
> my name was the first on the list of candidates for interview so should i assume that i will make it to the final selection?
> and what was your roll no.?


i didnt get what you mean to say in 1st line !?!

anyways, mine is 652 & merit lists were prepared in ascending order of roll no.s.
what was your roll no.??
& the interviewer told that they will be calling students for final selection..


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

anas90 said:


> i didnt get what you mean to say in 1st line !?!
> 
> anyways, mine is 652 & merit lists were prepared in ascending order of roll no.s.
> what was your roll no.??
> & the interviewer told that they will be calling students for final selection..


i am a girl and you just called me bro!lol
anyway, my roll no. was 0010.i hope they select me and call me soon!!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> i am a girl and you just called me bro!lol
> anyway, my roll no. was 0010.i hope they select me and call me soon!!


Ohh Sorry for that..
hopefully you will get there InshaAllah.
do pray for me also. :happy:


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

anas90 said:


> Ohh Sorry for that..
> hopefully you will get there InshaAllah.
> do pray for me also. :happy:


did LMDC select you for BDS ???


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ahhhh...aiman...
the selections they are talking abt r from 2011....:/


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

Crypt said:


> ahhhh...aiman...
> the selections they are talking abt r from 2011....:/


 hahaha yeah i know ... i want to know about what type of college is LMDC thats why aksed


----------

